# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  ΑΛΟΠ 2012  Έκθεση - Διαγωνισμός πτηνών συντροφιάς

## jk21

Ο ετησιος διαγωνισμος της Αττικης Λεσχης Οικοσιτων Πτηνων  και η εκθεση των πτηνων προς το κοινο που θα επακολουθησει ,θα γινει για το 2012 στο πολτισιτικο κεντρο νεοτητας του δημου Αχαρνων (Φιλαδελφειας 205 περιοχη Κοκκινος Μυλος ) και θα ειναι ανοιχτη για το κοινο απο 14-16 ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ

14/12/2012 ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ απο 18.00 εως 21.00
15/12/2012 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ    απο 09.00 εως 21.00
16/12/2012 ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ     απο 09.00 εως 15.00

----------


## jk21

Aς κανουμε μια βολιδοσκοπηση αφου εχουμε ακομα χρονο ,ποια μερα θα θελατε να συναντηθουμε και αν θα ειναι πρωι ή απογευμα .

θα προτεινα ειτε σαββατο ,νωρις κατα τις 6 το απογευμα  ή κυριακη πρωι κατα τις 10 ή 11

----------


## lefteris13

Κυριακη 11-12 θα προτιμουσα μερα αν εχει κ καλο καιρο ειναι πιο ωραια για τα πουλια κ εμας ν τ δουμε κρινοντας κ απ την τελευταια μου επισκεψη στον ασκε.. Επειδη το ονομα ειναι πιο γενικο σε αυτον το συλλογο τι ειδη πτηνων βλεπουμε, καναρινια εμφανισης, χρωματος τι αλλο και θα ναι μεγαλυτερη λογικα; σαββατο ισως παω στο σεμιναριο μαλινουα 4, γιορταζω κιολας..αν ειναι παμε κ γ καφε μετα..

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι να λειπεις τοτε δαγκωτο κυριακη και καφεδακι απο μενα !

----------


## Gardelius

> Κυριακη 11-12 θα προτιμουσα μερα αν εχει κ καλο καιρο ειναι πιο ωραια για τα πουλια κ εμας ν τ δουμε κρινοντας κ απ την τελευταια μου επισκεψη στον ασκε.. Επειδη το ονομα ειναι πιο γενικο σε αυτον το συλλογο τι ειδη πτηνων βλεπουμε, καναρινια εμφανισης, χρωματος τι αλλο και θα ναι μεγαλυτερη λογικα; σαββατο ισως παω στο σεμιναριο μαλινουα 4, γιορταζω κιολας..αν ειναι παμε κ γ καφε μετα..





> αν ειναι να λειπεις τοτε δαγκωτο κυριακη και καφεδακι απο μενα !


Μόνο και μονο για το φιλαράκι , το Λευτερη, λεω να ειμαστε ολοι παρέα για κυριακη!!!!! Θέλω να φύγω παλι για κατι γιατι δουλεύω κιόλας αλλα μέσα!!! Ελπιζω ολα καλα μεχρι τότε και να ειμαστε υγιείς !!! :Happy0159:

----------


## georgekouk

Καλημέρα σας.
Επειδή ανήκω στην Α.Λ.Ο.Π. θέλω να ενημερώσω τους αγαπητούς φίλους ότι φέτος θα είναι ίσως η μεγαλύτερη έκθεση - διαγωνισμός πουλιών. Κι αυτό γιατί είναι ανοικτή - όπως πάντα - αλλά θα συμμετάσχουν και εκτροφείς από Α.Σ.Κ.Ε. και Ε.Λ.Κ.Ε. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε ο συναγωνισμός θα είναι μεγαλύτερος και άρα θα δοθεί μεγαλύτερη αξία και στους νικητές. Εύχομαι δε του χρόνου να γίνει η πρώτη πραγματική πανελλήνια συνάντηση των απανταχού συλλόγων εκτροφέων.
Για ενημέρωση επίσης τα πουλιά θα είναι όλες οι ράτσες σχεδόν χρώματος, τύπου και στάσης, καθώς και ιθαγενή ευρωπαϊκής πανίδας, μερικοί παπαγάλοι και υβρίδια.

----------


## PAIANAS

Το Σάββατο το μεσημέρι πάντως, είναι ευκαιρία να ''συναντηθούν'' στην έκθεση τουλάχιστον δυό παρέες από φόρουμς ...οπότε για όσους μπορούν μεσημέρι Σαββάτου, να γνωρίζουν ότι η εκτροφοπαρέα μπορεί να μεγαλώσει αρκετά (και να συνεχίσει τη βόλτα και μετά την έκθεση ) .

----------


## oasis

> αν ειναι να λειπεις τοτε δαγκωτο κυριακη και καφεδακι απο μενα !


παρεα θελετε??????

----------


## thanmar78

Εγώ φίλοι πραγματικά δεν ξέρω πότε θα ανέβω καθότι έρχομαι από επαρχία.

----------


## jk21

ελπιζουμε να σε δουμε εστω εκει ... οταν εχεις νεοτερα ,περιμενω νεα σου! θα εισαι στα μελη του ασκε που λεει ο Γιωργος πιο πανω που θα συμμετεχουν και με πουλια τους ;

----------


## lefteris13

> Το Σάββατο το μεσημέρι πάντως, είναι ευκαιρία να ''συναντηθούν'' στην έκθεση τουλάχιστον δυό παρέες από φόρουμς ...οπότε για όσους μπορούν μεσημέρι Σαββάτου, να γνωρίζουν ότι η εκτροφοπαρέα μπορεί να μεγαλώσει αρκετά (και να συνεχίσει τη βόλτα και μετά την έκθεση ) .


δημητρη ομως ο νικος εδω μας βαζει διλημματα..για εξηγησε Νικο τι γινεται το Σαββατο, τι ωρες περιπου, θα σαι κ εσυ τοτε στην εκθεση;

----------


## jk21

για μενα ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗ μεσημερι Σαββατου δεν ειναι ωρα που με βολευει ,αν και τον Νικο μαλλον δεν τον ενημερωσανε καλα .η συναντηση των μελων που εννοει ειναι για απογευμα σαββατου μετα τις 6  και αργοτερα εχουν κανονισει για φαγητο .προκειται για γνωστο φορουμ   κυριως για ιθαγενη το οποιω κωλλυομαι να αναφερω εκ των κανονων ,γιατι στην ιστοσελιδα υπαρχει και e shop αλλα πιστευω πολλοι ισως ξερετε .Αλλα περαν ολων των αλλων ειπες οτι απογευμα δεν μπορεις γιατι ως γνωστον ειναι η ονομαστικη σου εορτη ! για αυτο προτεινα και γω κυριακη

----------


## Nikolakas

> θα γινει για το 2012 στο πολτισιτικο κεντρο νεοτητας του δημου Αχαρνων (Φιλαδελφειας 205 περιοχη Κοκκινος Μυλος )


Επειδη έτυχε να παω στο Gloster show την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, το κέντρο νεότητας βρισκεται στον αριθμό *215* και ειναι από την πισω πλευρα του κτιριου!

----------


## PAIANAS

Nαι πιθανώς να μην ενημερώθηκα σωστά για την ώρα .Είναι απόγευμα Σαββάτου και το Greekbirdclub την προηγούμενη έχει συγκέντρωση ,οπότε μάλλον άκυρο για ''κοινή'' εκπροσώπηση στην έκθεση και σε ταβέρνα με ενιαία παρέα εκτροφέων ''διαφορετικού μείγματος'' ...

*Όνειρο κάθε χομπίστα που δεν εκπροσωπεί συμφέροντα, και δεν υποκινείται από κανενός είδους ιδιοτέλεια, είναι να δει το ''χώρο'' και τους ανθρώπους με την ίδια τρέλλα, τα ίδια όνειρα, τις ίδιες φιλοδοξίες, ενωμένους και φίλους. Μόνο έτσι θα πάμε μπροστά και σε προσωπικό, και σε συλλογικό αλλά και γενικότερα σε εκτροφικό επίπεδο . Δεν μας χωρίζει τίποτα, μας ενώνουν πολλά και θα μπορούσαν να μας ενώσουν πολύ περισσότερα .

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ στη σελιδα του αλοπ λεει 205 .προφανως για να το ειδες απο κοντα τοσο θα ειναι και κανανε λαθος .πραγματι το κτιριο εχει εισοδο απο πισω ,μπροστα υπαρχει η τζαμαρια του ισογειου και η εκθεση γινεται συνηθως στο ημιυπογειο 

ΝΙΚΟΛΑ οπως ακριβως  τα λες,ετσι ειναι !!

οταν κατ εξακολουθηση ζητω ενωση των ομοσπονδιων της χωρας μας  που υπαρχουν για τα πτηνα συντροφιας ,θα ηταν ανοητο να μην θελω συνεργασια και συναγωνισμο (οχι ανταγωνισμο ) μεταξυ των φορουμ για τα πτηνα .η παρουσια μου  στα εταιρα 2 μεγαλα φορουμ του τοπου μας εκτος του δικου μας , ολο αυτο το διαστημα αυτο δειχνει .το εχω δειξει εμπρακτα και πολλα μελη που ειναι κοινα σε καποια απο αυτα ,ξερουν τι λεω ,οπως ξερεις και συ .ευχομαι μεσα στο επομενο χρονο ,με προηγουμενη  οργανωμενη συννενοηση των ομαδων διαχειρησης ,να οργανωθει σωστα και εγκαιρα  μια κοινη εκδηλωση !

----------


## lefteris13

Ενταξει τοτε, με αυτα που λετε, εμεις  μενουμε στην κυριακη πρωι οπως ειπαμε εξ αρχης..παντως για να μην το χαλαω, αν θελετε πατε σαββατο απογευμα για συνευρεση με τους αλλους εστω στην εκθεση, αν βολευει καλυτερα τον ηλια που φευγει κυριακη οπως ειπε κλπ.. Κ παω εγω κυριακη παλι ή κ σαββατο πρωι αν μπορω

----------


## Gardelius

Να το δούμε, αν ειναι αυτό...Πάντως, για σαββατο απόγευμα και πιο νωρίς απο 6 λογικά , ειμαι μεσα!!! Το λεω απο την άποψη του ....χρονου!!!!! Θυμάσαι εσυ  jk21    ::

----------


## jk21

ΗΛΙΑ δεν προλαβαινεις κυριακη πρωι; για σαββατο απογευμα παντως αν το ραντεβου ηταν 6 μια χαρα φτανει .στον ελκε ειχαμε πολυ αργοτερα και καθυστερησαμε γιατι ψαχνομασταν εκει γυρω .στου αλοπ ειναι πανω στο δρομο που ανεβαινει απο το νεκροταφειο της φιλαδελφειας στον κοκκινο μυλο .πανευκολο και εχω παει τοσες φορες

----------


## thanasissin

η συγκέντρωση του********* το Σαββατο θα πραγματοποιηθεί το μεσημέρι. Θα πάμε δηλ στην έκθεση κατα τις 11.00-12.00 και μετά το αργότερο κατά τη 13.30-14.00 θα τρώμε σε ταβέρνα της περιοχής. Οποιοσδήποτε βολευεται εκείνη την ώρα θα ειναι χαρά μας να ακολουθήσει!

----------


## jk21

ΘΑΝΑΣΗ ευχαριστουμε για την προσκληση  (προφανως αλλαχθηκε η ωρα γιατι μεχρι χθες ειχα δει αλλο προγραμματισμο ) και θα ειναι χαρα μας να δουμε  μελη σας ,κοινα και μη και στη δικια μας εξοδο για φαγητο στις 14 του μηνα  *Προγραμματισμός Συνάντησης Χριστουγέννων* η προταση για καποια κοινη εκδηλωση στη διαρκεια του νεου ετους και των 3 γνωστοτερων φορουμς ισχυει !



* η ονομασια του φορουμ αφαιρεθηκε για τον γνωστο σου λογο ,ο οποιος ερχεται σε συγκρουση με τους κανονες (στο φορουμ υπαρχει και e shop )

----------


## PAIANAS

Πάρε άδεια από το φόρουμ ..μπας και μπορέσουμε να το μπαχαλέψουμε λίγο ...βαρέθηκα τα αστεράκια που μόνο εσύ βάζεις  ..

*Θανάση ευχαριστούμε για τη διευκρίνηση .

----------


## jk21

αδεια για ποιο πραγμα ; για αναγραφη σελιδας που περιεχει και e shop στο greekbirdclub.com ; το αλλο με τον Τοτο το ξερεις ; στο μελλον για αλλαγη θα σου βαζω  #######

----------


## δημητρα

ειναι μια εκθεση που πρεπει να παει οποιος μπορει, πραγματικα για μενα δεν θα χασει, σημερα ηταν ημερα εγκλωβισμου για εκτροφεις απο επαρχια που ειναι και μακρια, υπηρχαν πολλα πουλια αλλα και πολλες ρατσες που δεν τις συναντας συχνα.

----------


## Gardelius

Προτείνω, νεο θέμα!!!!! Με συμμετοχες!!!!!! για ΑΛΟΠ!!!!!!   :Sign0027:

----------


## lefteris13

> Προτείνω, νεο θέμα!!!!! Με συμμετοχες!!!!!! για ΑΛΟΠ!!!!!!


ας δωσουμε διωρια μεχρι τα μεσανυχτα να το χει ανοιξει ο jk...

----------


## Gardelius

Σίγουρα!!!!!!   :Anim 59:

----------


## jk21

εχουμε μια 1.15 ωρες ακομα ... βλεπουμε  ...  ::

----------


## Nikolakas

Μακαρι να κανονίσετε για Σαββατο... εχω αρχισει να μισω τον Δεκεμβρη με τα παιδικα πάρτι και τις σχολικες γιορτές καθε ΣΚ....

----------


## lefteris13

ωρα 1 10 κ ακομα τιποτα..ηλια για κανονισε το..τον εφαγαν οι κοκορομαζιες με το νικο :Fighting0022:

----------


## Orix

Nα ρωτήσω κάτι, στη έκθεση πουλάνε κιόλας η όχι?

----------


## jk21

ΧΡΟΝΗ στις εκθεσεις εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να συναντηθεις με εκτροφεις .αν καποιος πουλαει ή οχι ,το μαθαινεις μονο αν συζητησεις μαζι του .αλλοι κανονιζουνε ειτε για κεινα τα πουλια του διαγωνισμου ,ειτε για αλλα και τα δινουνε .αλλοι οχι .τουλαχιστον οχι εκεινη την ωρα ,αλλα σε αλλη στιγμη μετα απο συννενοηση ισως .ποτε ποτε θα δεις και καποιους εκτροφεις ειτε συμμετεχοντες με αλλα πουλια στην εκθεση ειτε οχι ,να φερνουν καποια κλουβια με πουλια προς πωληση .οπως και να χει ,για μενα στο διαγωνισμο πρεπει να πηγαινουμε για να βλεπουμε και να μαθαινουμε τις ρατσες σαν πρωτιστο στοχο .η επαφη και συζητηση με εκτροφεις βοηθα σε αυτο .οπου γινεται και καποιο σεμιναριο ,τοτε τα πραγματα ειναι ακομα καλυτερα .απο κει και περα ,ολα τα αλλα ειτε εκει ειτε αλλου ,ερχονται στην πορεια  ...

----------


## Orix

Εννοείται ότι θα πάω έτσι κι αλλίως, ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## georgekouk

Να καταθέσω την άποψή μου επί του τελευταίου ερωταπαντήματος. Στις εκθέσεις πάντα υπάρχουν και εκτροφείς που διαθέτουν πουλιά από το κοπάδι τους προς πώληση. Είτε παλαιότερα 1-2 ετών είτε φετινά. Οι λόγοι είναι πολλοί. Οι πιο συνήθεις είναι η ελάφρυνση του κοπαδιού τους, και η ελάφρυνση και κάποιων ετήσιων εκτροφικών εξόδων τους. Σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι προτιμότερο για κάποιον νέο ή όχι, να αγοράσει από εκτροφέα πουλιά παρά από πετ σοπ. Κι εκεί πρέπει να προσέξει ότι θα έχει συνήθως πάλι, μερικά πουλάκια από αυτόν, αλλά και ένα καλό βοηθό από άποψη συμβουλών στο μέλλον. Τώρα αυτό που λέει ο jk21 έχει νόημα από τη στιγμή που εκτρέφεις κατ' εμέ. (σεμινάρια) γιατί είναι πιό εξειδικευμένες οι συζητήσεις που απορρέουν από αυτά. Βέβαια κάθε πηγή γνώσης από την άλλη είναι καλή για όλους.
Φιλικά,

----------


## jk21

ετσι ωστε ολο και περισσοτεροι αν το θελησουν ,να μπουν στον οργανωμενο εκτροφικο χωρο Γιωργο ... αυτος ειναι στοχος μου και η ελπιδα μου προτρεποντας τους συλλογους για κατι τετοιο ! το ανοιγμα του χομπι στο ευρυ κοινο!!!

----------


## manos 9

Σκέφτομαι να πάω και εγω αλλα θα πάω Σάββατο εάν μπορέσω κιόλας. Το πρωι.

----------


## Gardelius

Ριξε μια ματια εδω,.. Συνάντηση Μελών για την  Έκθεση  του ΑΛΟΠ 2012 Μανο!!!!!!

----------


## georgekouk

> ετσι ωστε ολο και περισσοτεροι αν το θελησουν ,να μπουν στον οργανωμενο εκτροφικο χωρο Γιωργο ... αυτος ειναι στοχος μου και η ελπιδα μου προτρεποντας τους συλλογους για κατι τετοιο ! το ανοιγμα του χομπι στο ευρυ κοινο!!!


Νομίζω ότι κάπου τό έχεις... χάσει εδώ φίλε Δημήτρη.
Το χόμπι είναι ανοικτό στο ευρύ κοινό ούτως ή άλλως. Οι επιλογές του καθενός δεν είναι ίδιες. Δηλαδή. Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει σύλλογος που να μην εγγράφει νέα μέλη αν νέοι άνθρωποι επιθυμούν να εγγραφούν. Η προτροπή και η ελπίδα και ο στόχος πρέπει να αναστραφεί. Οι χομπίστες πρέπει να μπούν στους συλλόγους αν το επιθυμούν, καθώς οι πόρτες είναι ανοικτές. Άλλωστε κι εμείς χομπίστες είμαστε απλά πιο οργανωμένοι.  
Και μία επισήμανση προσωπική. Δεν αλλάζει κάτι αν δεν το πολεμάς εμπλεκόμενος εκ των έσω έτσι ώστε να έχεις λόγο. Εκτός των τειχών δεν υπάρχει υπόσταση. Δηλαδή. Τα κακώς κείμενα αλλάζουν μόνο με τη συμμετοχή. Τα καλώς κείμενα υποχρεούνται να διαδίδονται. Το κακό είναι ότι σε όλους τους συλλόγους είναι εγεγγραμμένοι πολλοί περισσότεροι απ' ότι αυτοί που πραγματικά μετέχουν. Οι περισσότεροι εγγράφονται πληρώνοντας μία ετήσια συνδρομή και αγοράζοντας δακτυλίδια για να έχουν μεγαλύτερη τιμή πώλησης των πουλιών που παράγουν, και μη έχοντας γνώση, παραπληροφορούν και καπηλεύονται το σύλλογο. Π.χ. "Τα πουλιά μου είναι ιζαμπέλα μετάλλαξη.." καί αλλά τέτοια γραφικά που μόνο κακό κάνουν στο όλον.
Φιλικά,

----------


## jk21

> Νομίζω ότι κάπου τό έχεις... χάσει εδώ φίλε Δημήτρη.
> Το χόμπι είναι ανοικτό στο ευρύ κοινό ούτως ή άλλως. Οι επιλογές του καθενός δεν είναι ίδιες. Δηλαδή. Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει σύλλογος που να μην εγγράφει νέα μέλη αν νέοι άνθρωποι επιθυμούν να εγγραφούν.



κρινεις μαλλον εκ των ιδιων τα αλλοτρια Γιωργο ! μην εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι ετσι παντου .επισης δεν αρκει μονο να θελει να γραφει νεα μελη καποιος συλλογος ,αλλα να πειθει και τα νεα μελη να το κανουν .θα σου πω απο κοντα  ...

συμφωνω παντως απολυτα για αυτο που λες ,με αυτους που γραφονται μονο για δαχτυλιδια .συμβαινει ομως και το αλλο .μελη που θελουν πολλα περισσοτερα απο το να γραφονται σε ενα συλλογο ,για να παιρνουν απλα δαχτυλιδια .δεν ειναι ολοι οι συλλογοι ιδιοι ,δεν ειναι φυσικα και ολοι οι ανθρωποι (αυτοι που πανε και γραφονται ) ιδιοι 

οταν ο χρονος δεν σε πιεζει και δεν θες ντε και καλα να κατακτησεις την τροια αυτοπροσωπως ,φτιαχνεις 10 οδυσσαιες και τους στελνεις ολους μεσα ,απο το να πας μονος σου και γερασμενος ! συμφωνω οτι τα καστρα πεφτουν εκ των εσω !

----------


## thanmar78

> ελπιζουμε να σε δουμε εστω εκει ... οταν εχεις νεοτερα ,περιμενω νεα σου! θα εισαι στα μελη του ασκε που λεει ο Γιωργος πιο πανω που θα συμμετεχουν και με πουλια τους ;


Δημήτρη εκτός από μέλος του ΑΣΚΕ είμαι και μέλος του ΠΕΣΥΠ Άργους οπότε εγώ θα είμαι και με τους δύο συλλόγους...

----------


## thanmar78

> Καλημέρα σας.
> Επειδή ανήκω στην Α.Λ.Ο.Π. θέλω να ενημερώσω τους αγαπητούς φίλους ότι φέτος θα είναι ίσως η μεγαλύτερη έκθεση - διαγωνισμός πουλιών. Κι αυτό γιατί είναι ανοικτή - όπως πάντα - αλλά θα συμμετάσχουν και εκτροφείς από Α.Σ.Κ.Ε. και Ε.Λ.Κ.Ε. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε ο συναγωνισμός θα είναι μεγαλύτερος και άρα θα δοθεί μεγαλύτερη αξία και στους νικητές. Εύχομαι δε του χρόνου να γίνει η πρώτη πραγματική πανελλήνια συνάντηση των απανταχού συλλόγων εκτροφέων.
> Για ενημέρωση επίσης τα πουλιά θα είναι όλες οι ράτσες σχεδόν χρώματος, τύπου και στάσης, καθώς και ιθαγενή ευρωπαϊκής πανίδας, μερικοί παπαγάλοι και υβρίδια.


Και του ΠΕ.ΣΥ.Π. (Πελοποννησιακός Σύλλογος Πτηνών-Άργος)

----------


## Orix

Μόλις γύρισα από την έκθεση. Χαρμα οφθαλμών και ωτών! Και του χρόνου.

----------


## joncr

Ναι και εγω , μαλιστα πηρα και δυο πουλακια...
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...945#post522945

----------


## Orix

> Ναι και εγω , μαλιστα πηρα και δυο πουλακια...
> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...945#post522945


Ε να σου ζήσουν λοιπόν!

----------


## jk21

καποιοι θα ειμαστε και σημερα κατα τις 7 παρα εκει ,αυριο μαλιστα μετα τις 10.30 ισως και περισσοτεροι ! ελπιζω να συναντησω και παιδια που δεν ηταν στη χθεσινη συναντηση !

----------


## vag21

μολις γυρισαμε απο την εκθεση.οπως καταλαβατε προλαβα τελευταια στιγμη,τα μαζευανε τα κακομοιρα χαχαχαχα.
ωραια εκθεση,με πολυ κοσμο.
υβριδια,καρδερινες,japan hoso απο τα ωραιοτερα εκθεματα.
η γυναικα επαθε πλακα με τα κατσαρα.
αντε και του χρονου,να μαστε καλα.

----------


## jk21

μαλλον αργησες ... φυγαμε γυρω στις 1 αν θυμαμαι και κατι ... δεν σε ειδαμε  ...

ωραια ηταν ! συζητησεις με γνωστους ,πουλακια πανεμορφα ,εορταστικο κλιμα με αρκετο κοσμο ,τεραστια η χαρα μου να βλεπω εκτροφεις και απο αλλους συλλογους και ευχομαι συντομα και σε κοινο πανελληνιο ! 
συγχαρητηρια στους νικητες ,που καποιοι απο αυτους ειναι μελη μας ενεργα και  μη ! 

Συγχαρητηρια στο Γιωργο τον Κουκουμελη για τις (οχι μια αλλα ) πολλες επιτυχιες του ,τον Δημητρη τον Λαζαρου ,τον Θανο τον Μαρινη ,τον Κωστα τον Μπλετσα (στην λιστα που ακολουθει μαλλον ειναι το ονομα του φιλου του ,που εχουν μαζι την εκτροφη ) ,τον Μακρη τον Παναγιωτη και αλλους ...

παραθετω την ιστοσελιδα του αλοπ με τα πληρη αποτελεσματα 

http://www.alop.gr/apotelesmata2012.pdf

----------


## manos 9

καμια φωτο να χαζεψουμε και εμεις που δεν μπορεσαμε να ερθουμε?υπαρχει κανενα ντουκουμεντο?

----------


## jk21

α εγω απο χριστουγεννα και μετα σοβαρες φωτο ... ο φορτιστης της Nikon  ειναι εκτος αθηνων ... το κινητο δεν κανει σοβαρη δουλεια

----------


## manos 9

κριμα ηθελα να δω τα πουλακια.ελπιζω να εχεις τραβηξει καποιο αλλο μελος.

----------


## joncr

Eγω μια τραβηξα , γιατι ως γνωστο πλεον , η παλιοψηφιακη που εχω οποτε θελει τραβαει και οπως θελει.....
Παντως το τι μου αρεσε περισσοτερο θα το καταλαβατε...

----------


## lefteris13

> κριμα ηθελα να δω τα πουλακια.ελπιζω να εχεις τραβηξει καποιο αλλο μελος.


Εχει τραβηξει αρκετες ο ηλιας-gardelius με τη βοηθεια των φωτογραφικων γνωσεων του πανου-PTARMADO-σχετικες ρυθμισεις-με πουλια κ καποιες με εμας διπλα στα πουλια..θα τις βαλει μετα λογικα αφου φτασει τριπολη, τακτοποιησει τα νεα μελη κλπ..

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> τακτοποιησει τα νεα μελη κλπ..


Πήρε πουλάκια απο κει ο Ηλίας ?

----------


## lefteris13

> Πήρε πουλάκια απο κει ο Ηλίας ?


Οχι...δυο πουλακια-ευγενικη χορηγια του geam, λογικα θα τα παρουσιασει κ θα τα πει ο ιδιος..

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Οχι...δυο πουλακια-ευγενικη χορηγια του geam, λογικα θα τα παρουσιασει κ θα τα πει ο ιδιος..


ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΕ ....ΓΙΩΡΓΑΡΕ

----------


## kostas13

δηλ θα εχουμε φωτογραφικο υλικο απο την εκθεση?

----------


## manos 9

δεν ξερω λογικα αυτο περιμενω και εγω.

----------


## lefteris13

ειπαμε οταν μπορεσει ο ηλιας θα τις βαλει..για να σας περασει η αγωνια της αναμονης, δειτε τις φωτος απο ασκε και ελκε, μια απο τα ιδια ηταν..

----------


## Gardelius

Έρχεται,...σε πολυ λιγο....το 1ο μερος!!!!!  ::

----------


## Nikolakas

Είχε καρδερινες, είχε και παπαγαλάκια και παραδεισια εκτός απο τον πολυ μεγάλο αριθμό καναρινιων φυσικά. Όλα πολυ ωραία...

----------


## Gardelius

Για παμε σιγα σιγά,.....  :Santa3:

----------


## kostas13

ομορφα πραγματα ετσι

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Παρα πολυ ωραία...

Και δεν είπατε και τίποτα 'οτι θα πάτε.... :Happy0196:

----------


## Gardelius

συνεχεια.....

----------


## Gardelius

> Παρα πολυ ωραία...
> 
> Και δεν είπατε και τίποτα 'οτι θα πάτε....


Βασιληηηηηη!!!!!!! Θα σε μαλώσω!!!!!! Συνάντηση Μελών για την  Έκθεση  του ΑΛΟΠ 2012  :Anim 59:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιληηηηηη!!!!!!! Θα σε μαλώσω!!!!!! Συνάντηση Μελών για την  Έκθεση  του ΑΛΟΠ 2012


Ψαρούκλα....

Και μου το έλεγε το φιλαράκι μου ο Ευάγγελος(vag21) οτι θα είναι ωραια...αλλα

----------


## lefteris13

> Παρα πολυ ωραία...
> 
> Και δεν είπατε και τίποτα 'οτι θα πάτε....


http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?35167-%CE%A3%CF%85%CE%BD%CE%AC%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%83%C  E%B7-%CE%9C%CE%B5%CE%BB%CF%8E%CE%BD-%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CF%84%CE%B7%CE%BD-%CE%88%CE%BA%CE%B8%CE%B5%CF%83%CE%B7-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85-%CE%91%CE%9B%CE%9F%CE%A0-2012 
μονο τα θεματα που περιλαμβανουν μασα παρακολουθεις..το συζητησαμε σε θεμα, στο προφιλ επροχτες που τρωγαμε, τι αλλο θες να στο τραγουδισουμε;...δεν ειχε τιμπραντο τι να κανες εσυ, κατι χαζα κοκκινα κιτρινα πρασινα μπλε ειχε...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?35167-%CE%A3%CF%85%CE%BD%CE%AC%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%83%C  E%B7-%CE%9C%CE%B5%CE%BB%CF%8E%CE%BD-%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CF%84%CE%B7%CE%BD-%CE%88%CE%BA%CE%B8%CE%B5%CF%83%CE%B7-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85-%CE%91%CE%9B%CE%9F%CE%A0-2012 
> μονο τα θεματα που περιλαμβανουν μασα παρακολουθεις..το συζητησαμε σε θεμα, στο προφιλ επροχτες που τρωγαμε, τι αλλο θες να στο τραγουδισουμε;...δεν ειχε τιμπραντο τι να κανες εσυ, κατι χαζα κοκκινα κιτρινα πρασινα μπλε ειχε...


Ψαρούκλα 2η.

Next please

----------


## Gardelius

<όλα τα ωραία πράγματα καποτε,....τελειωνουν...> Αφιερώνω το τελευταίο μερος στο Βασιλη ΑΒΑΤΟΝ  :113:

----------


## Harisagr

Υπεροχα ολα τους.

Αλλα το hybrid champion νομιζω ενα σκαλι πιο πανω. Καρδερινα με πυρρουλα ειναι?

----------


## manos 9

αυτα ειναι πολυ ωραια ολα πανεμορφα,ευχαριστουμε για της φωτογραφιες τελειες.

----------


## Gardelius

> Υπεροχα ολα τους.
> 
> Αλλα το hybrid champion νομιζω ενα σκαλι πιο πανω. Καρδερινα με πυρρουλα ειναι?


Ναι φιλαράκι!!!!! Αυτο ακριβως!!!!!  :Icon Biggrin: 

Υ.Γ. jk21 δεν θα το σχολιασεις????  :Confused0033:

----------


## jk21

> καποιοι θα ειμαστε και σημερα κατα τις 7 παρα εκει ,αυριο μαλιστα μετα τις 10.30 ισως και περισσοτεροι ! ελπιζω να συναντησω και παιδια που δεν ηταν στη χθεσινη συναντηση !


Βασιλακη ειπαμε αλλα δεν το προσεξες .... αχ γεραματα

----------


## jk21

> Υ.Γ. jk21 δεν θα το σχολιασεις????



αν εννοεις οτι ειναι πουλακι μελους μας ,ναι φυσικα ! του Μπλετσα του Κωστα ! 

αν εννοεις οτι ειναι υβριδιο ,σε τετοιες στιγμες δεν γκρινιαζω !

αν εννοεις οτι αν θυμαμαι καλα χωρις να το διαβασεις πρεπει να ειχε πει οτι ειναι διασταυρωση με πυρρουλα ,ναι και αυτον αν θυμαμαι ειχε γινει !

----------


## kostas13

ηλια ηταν φανταστικες το υβριδιο πολυ ομορφο οπως κ ολες πντα τετοια :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

Να πω και την αλήθεια!!!! Μ αρεσε περισσότερο απ όλες!!! Συγχαρητήρια στους διοργανωτές!!!!  ::

----------


## xXx

Συγχαρητήρια στο φιλαράκι από το Κιάτο Κουκουμέλη για τις πολλές διακρίσεις. Του χρόνου πρωταθλητής κόσμου ρε ψηλέ...  :Fighting0022:

----------


## georgekouk

Διαβάζεις....βλέπω..Ευχαριστ  ώ πολύ...και...ποτέ δεν ξέρεις..!

----------


## georgekouk

Επ' ευκαιρία ζητώ συγγνώμη από τον jk21, (ακόμα αεκούλα και εκεί...εκεί στην Β΄Εθνική...) και κάποια άλλα παιδιά που δεν προλάβαμε να συζητήσουμε περισσότερο αλλά ήταν πολύς ο κόσμος, πολλές οι ερωτήσεις και αρκετή...τρεχάλα για να μιλήσεις με όσους μπορούσες περισσότερους.

----------


## Gardelius

Γιώργο .... Συγχαρητήρια και απο μενα για τις διακρισεις σου!!!!!! Είπαμε, καποια πραγματα και χάρηκα πολυ την εκθεση!!!!! Ολα τα πουλάκια σου ήταν τελεια!!!!! Ευχομαι Καλες Γιορτες με υγεια πανω απ όλα!!!! ::  :Icon Wink:

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΗ δεν χρειαζετε να ζητας σε κανεναν συγνωμη ! σαμπως και γω ετυχε να βρω διαφορα φιλαρακια και οπως συνηθως ... δεν εβαλα γλωσσα μεσα ! θα τα πουμε καποια στιγμη κατω προς τα μερη σου .Παντα επιτυχιες και οποτε μπορεις να εισαι κοντα μας να βοηθας τα νεα μελη ! το ξερεις το ψωνιο και τα << θελω >> μου ....

----------


## jk21

για την αεκουλα οπως λες ,κρατα μικρο καλαθι στα πειραγματα ... θα σου λεγα μια ατακα γνωστη με τον << τροχο >> αλλα θα με μπαναρα μετα  ...

----------

